# pin mods?



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

people keep telling me to pin mod my celeron 2.0 ghz, but whne i overclocked my p4 3.0 ghz, i fryed it and i was left with a pIII 600Mhz for like 2 or 3 months, should i pin mod it to get the most out of my games or should i just leave it, and what is pin moding


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Pin moding is when you jump across the cpu pins to hook them together or remove a pin in hope of being able change settings on locked multipliers.

I would not recommend it for the inexperienced without a supply of replacement CPU's and motherbaords.

Depending on your MB you may be able to pick up a faster cpu cheap.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Agreed. The Celerons are very feeble gamers anyway. Not enough (if any) L2 cache.


----------

